# First butt smoke comming up , 275 degrees , how much time ?



## angst (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a Masterbuilt 30" propane smoker. Done a few things and now ready for the pork butt.

I'd like to server dinner around 5-6pm . What should my timing be ? I'd like to pull it around ~2-4pm I suppose and let it sit in the cooler until dinner time . I think I will go about 7lbs of pork for this endeavor.  1.5h a lbs ? 2h ?


----------



## captain bandana (Mar 24, 2014)

It should never be about TIME, it should be about TEMPERATURE! After the meat reaches the proper temperature, it can be kept warm for several hours wrapped in a heavy towel and put in a cooler.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 24, 2014)

Captain Bandana said:


> It should never be about TIME, it should be about TEMPERATURE! After the meat reaches the proper temperature, it can be kept warm for several hours wrapped in a heavy towel and put in a cooler.


You are right that smoking meat isn't about time, but it's fine to use time as an ESTIMATE of when the meat will be ready.,

Angst, at about 225ish, figure 2 hours per pound.  At 275, figure 1.5 per lb.   IF it finishes sooner than that, as Captain Bandana said wrap in foil and put it in a cooler.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Mar 24, 2014)

While yes temperature is the end all be all deciding factor, it is nice to have an estimated time for planning.

In my experiences 225-250 is around 1.5h per pound, and 250-275 is around 1.25h per pound, closer to 275-300 can be closer to an hour per pound.  Always add an extra hour or two into your plan to account for any unforseen issues.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 24, 2014)

PigglyWiggly said:


> While yes temperature is the end all be all deciding factor, it is nice to have an estimated time for planning.
> 
> In my experiences 225-250 is around 1.5h per pound, and 250-275 is around 1.25h per pound, closer to 275-300 can be closer to an hour per pound. Always add an extra hour or two into your plan to account for any unforseen issues.


Ironically enough, temperature isn't the "end all be all deciding factor" either.  Butt will be ready when it's ready.  That might be at 195, or it might be at 205.


----------



## angst (Mar 24, 2014)

PigglyWiggly said:


> While yes temperature is the end all be all deciding factor, it is nice to have an estimated time for planning.
> 
> In my experiences 225-250 is around 1.5h per pound, and 250-275 is around 1.25h per pound, closer to 275-300 can be closer to an hour per pound.  Always add an extra hour or two into your plan to account for any unforseen issues.



Thanks this is helpful ,, if I go 250-275 I can put it on at 6:30 and pull it at 3:30 and it can sit in the cooler for 2 hours, if it's done an hour early I am good, goes an extra 90min I am good too, for a 530 dinner time.


----------



## yotzee (Mar 26, 2014)

If you ever get stuck in the stall, don't forget the crutch.  I've even crutched in a covered roaster in the oven so as not to miss dinner time.  That butt can handle what ever you toss at it


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 26, 2014)

I just did 3 butts this past Saturday.  I smoked around the 260-280 degree range and found that it probably took 1.25 hours per pound, give or take.

But as others stated, each cut will behave differently.  I had two butts of similar size, and one finished almost 2 hours earlier than the other.  And my smoker has 'fairly' even temps across the grate, relatively speaking.

If you want to eat about 6:00 p.m., I'd start about 7:00 in the morning at the latest.  For a 7lb butt, you should be able to finish in 9ish hours.  That would finish your meat right around 4:00 and give you plenty of time for resting in a cooler.  This buffer will also allow for butts that may be stubborn in finishing.

Just make sure you at least take them to 195 degrees internal temp!  Of my 3 butts I did Saturday, the one that finished early got to 196.  Since the other two took longer, I got impatient and pulled them at 185.  While the bone still came out cleanly and they pulled apart, they weren't nearly as good as the other.  The fat totally changes and renders better from 185 degrees to 195 degrees.


----------



## thegasman (May 3, 2014)

Captain Bandana said:


> It should never be about TIME, it should be about TEMPERATURE! After the meat reaches the proper temperature, it can be kept warm for several hours wrapped in a heavy towel and put in a cooler.


Maybe this guy wants to know what time he should start his meat. Please give reasonable advice. It isn't only about time. Simple math will let him know there is an estimated time per pound at a certain smoking degree to reach his desired temperature. I don't like smart asses.


----------



## bob1961 (May 3, 2014)

yeah the meat won't be ready until it wants to be ready Thumbs Up ....my 1st 10lb shoulder for PP took 12 hours from start to taking it out of cooler to prepare with a nasty stall....my next three 10+lb butts and a 12lb brisket only took 6.5 hours tops with the longest smoke using a method in a link I found here to foil at 140 to 150 tops, not the normal 160 most folks do....

back to OP topic on how long....

we were planning on eating at 3pm, my 1st butt took 12 hours....you do the math on what time I should start from my last 12 hour butt smoke....so I was up at 2:30 AM and got the meat in the smoker by 3:30 AM running at 240 Thumbs Up ....did the every 45 minute sprits and made sure fire was going as planned....came here to read a bit and found a link here bout platue stall and how it said to foil at 140 to 150....got up and checked the meat temp and it was at 145 after only 3.5 hours, so I foiled the butt and back in....

guess what ??? meat was at 205 by 8:30 AM for a 3 PM eat time....it went in cooler and I went to bed until noon Thumbs Up ....guests got here and when ready to eat at 4 PM, the meat was at 175 when I opened the cooler, boy was it good :yahoo: ....


----------

